# Ipad questions



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am considering the 3g Ipad. In reading the forms I am seeing talk about syn with the Iphone or Mac. I have a PC, will that give me any problems?
Do you always need a computer for updates or will it be automatic with the 3g?
The more I read and look at apps, the more I want one. 
Thanks


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, you need a computer (mac or pc) with iTunes to sync it.  It is peripheral device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a PC, it behaves very well with the pc.  You need to have a PC with iTunes installed to register it and to update the software and to move any existing music or video to it.  Otherwise you can download most things directly to the iPad.

I'm very impressed with it.  I didn't think it would replace my net book, and maybe it won't completely, but I can do far more with it than I expected.

Posting from my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you
So what I have in mind should work.
I live in an area where there are not many options for internet service and it is expensive.
After I get the Ipad 3g setup, I could disconnect my home internet service and just use the 3g, which would cost less, for the Ipad.
If I needed to connect again, I could go to a WIFI spot.
I should get a good signal here as my Kindle works fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If there is a software update, you can always find a friend with iTunes and use their computer...sounds like you have a plan.

Betsy


----------

